# INSTANT CYCLE?!?!



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

my buddy has this stuff called "instant cycle" it sounds too good to be true . . .

says on the bottle that it eliminates "new tank syndrome" and basically skips the cycle

but another friend of mine says there's no such thing as "instant cycle" chemicals . . . and that a cycle will take minimum 3 week

i've heard of "bio spira" but . . is that like the same thing as this "instant cycle" product?

my friend said the "instant cycle" takes about 6 hrs


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

bc_buddah said:


> my buddy has this stuff called "instant cycle" it sounds too good to be true . . .
> 
> says on the bottle that it eliminates "new tank syndrome" and basically skips the cycle
> 
> ...


i just got some too.. was told the same thing... dunno though


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

im sure the instaint cycle is junk, but the bio-spira is good if not expired. You need ammonia for bio-spira to work i think since the bacteria needs food soo add ammonia for a few days then dump in the bio-spira


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

WOW, never heard of it.... I know there are many products out there that claim to instant cycle the tank.. They can only do so if the packet contains live nitrate bacteria... Evan then when placed in to a brand new tank it will die because of the lack of food for it to eat to multiply. The best way to do it is to do fish less then add the "instant cycle" of put some hardy little fish and feed them a lot to get an ammonia reading....


----------



## kevinw424 (May 28, 2007)

I dont think there is anything that will instantly create your biological filter. I could be wrong though because in theory if you could add enough nitrifying bacteria to handle your bioload and have it colonize in your biological filter right away then it would be an "instant cycle". My best guess at it is that it takes time to establish the bacteria in your bio media. Whenever I cycle a new tank I always pour bio spira (or stress zyme if I busted my bank on the tank) directly on the bio media. Dont really know how much if at all it helps but with Bio spira, I'm usually fully cycled in under 2 weeks.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

ku . . . my one friend said 6hrs and it's done . . . i called a guy who owns the LFS (has been in the business for 30yrs) and said he could cycle in a day aswell . . . but said ONLY HE COULD, then he said YOU, (as in me) will take longer . .

i was like thx buddy . .







shoulda asked em HOW DO U DO IT!??!?!


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

your lfs already has established bio media so of course he can cycle really fast.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Sounds like a bogus prodect.
If it's too cheap to be true, then it probably is.
Then again, what do I know?


----------



## xxxgreg (Oct 10, 2006)

that stuff is a total rip off. the bacteria can not live in that bottle long enuff for it to do you any good.
the bacterias life span in an air tight bottle with no food is hours that stuff can set in storage for month and then set on a store shelf till its sold.
the bacteria has to be treated like a live fish .


----------

